# Pregnant?  Mucus or Bred?-Pics



## started*with*chickens (Jun 3, 2013)

We've only had her about 5 days but during this time her udders seemed to have filled and 'dropped' (They are lower, heavier but seem 'empty' on top...if that makes sense....).  Since she had a noticeable udder when we got her and the previous owners didn't say if she'd kidded recently or not, we weren't sure what to think.  They did say she seemed heavier to them so they thought she could be pregnant but they didn't mention the udders being a sign to them.  

Today we noticed what I think is mucus, my husband thinks is semen.  Our buck has been following her around so it's possible he mounted her.  So my question is, would you notice anything after a breeding?  I guess if she's not bred we can pretty much mark the calendar for when she was!  



















I was also wondering if you think Momma Goat might be bred?  She doesn't have any udder development yet.  I wanted to take both of them in for ultrasounds but my husband just laughed when I told him $45-65 each.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 3, 2013)

Hard to say.
You often will see some semen run out after breeding.
But, you also will see some mucus discharge at various stages of pregnancy.
She looks like she may have already been bred, I would watch to see if that udder develops more.  It wouldn't if she were just bred that you were seeing semen.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 3, 2013)

Kinda looks like semen, but does will often have a kind of white crusty discharge at the end of their heat cycle.  If he's been following her around I'd say that there was a reason.

And yes, at the end of a pregnancy - as a sign of impending labor. you will often see a discharge.  I have one doe who will have a bit of discharge off and on, sometimes starting a couple weeks ahead of kidding.  But, I don't think your doe's udder looks like she's that close... 

Just my humble opinion....


----------



## started*with*chickens (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok, so I will mark the calendar that she was exposed on 6-2.  If we still have her in a few weeks I will keep an eye out to see if she goes into heat.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 4, 2013)

Is there any possibility she was bred before you got her?
She's got a little udder going there that would not be that much if she was just bred.
Or, does she still have the udder from her last kidding?


----------



## started*with*chickens (Jun 6, 2013)

She definitely could have been bred before we got her.  They had her running with an older billy and the 6 month old we bought.  I wish we would have asked more questions when we got them but because the 'plan' wasn't to keep them, we just didn't.  

Her udder seems fuller up top this morning.  I'm just surprised she 'let him' breed her.  Our other female won't let him anywhere near her when he's acting 'ridiculous'


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 6, 2013)

If that udder keeps filling, she got bred before 6/2


----------

